

Ask HN: How did you do on the Android Dev Challenge? - martythemaniak

for those that didn't win, google is apparently sending emails to let you know more or less how you did. My entry got the following:<p>Effective use: In the top 25% of all submitted applications
Polish: In the top 25% of all submitted applications
Indispensability: In the top 25% of all submitted applications
Originality: In the 25th to 50th percentile of all submitted applications
Overall: In the top 25% of all submitted applications<p>That's nice, but I'm not sure it means anything given that a lot of the entries must have been quick and dirty crap ;)
======
DenisM
It's about time to get over it and move to something productive - until
Android ships devices in a quantity it's just a waste of time to spend any
time on it.

There are other phones with install base out there: Blackberry, Windows
Mobile, IPhone, Symbian, Brew, J2ME.

~~~
eugenejen
I thought to port my stuff to symbian. But nokia charge $3000 for the
development tools and that turns me off.

I am working on iPhone at the moment.I am glad Blackberry also provides
developer tools for free and I will work on that one next.

------
davidw
Both my Hecl entry and my client's entry were "top quartile", but... yeah, top
25% is still more than 400 apps. A "quick and dirty crappy" app that I also
sent in for the hell of it placed in the 50-75% quartile, meaning that the
last quartile was probably full of applications that simply didn't work.

------
aschobel
Nice! Mine didn't score as well.

On the surface it wasn't that much different than the default ListActivity.

Like an iceberg all the interesting bits are underneath. It allowed for async
updates and other neat things.

Also this is a client for a product that hasn't been publicly released, so
it's akin to submitting a Twitter client before Twitter launched.

------
eugenejen
My entry got the same quartile as martythemaniak's app. I think my stuff is a
quick & dirty app to prove an idea. It took me 40 hours to implement it.

